# CALZETIN: HASTA SIEMPRE AMIGOS



## calzetin

Hola chicos, chicas y demás seres animales/vegetales/minerales... y seres textiles, como yo.

Estos días me veis poco por aquí... es que estaba preprándolo todo para irme a casita el viernes!!!

Este gráfico muestra cómo va a ser mi viaje:

Alemania --------------------> Casita (España)

Pues sí, 10 meses en Alemania... 


Este gráfico muestra cómo será la evolución de mi dieta:

Bratwurst und Bier ------------> Fabes y sidrina

Pues sí! Me voy a Asturias (Asturias, patria queridaaaaa...)


Y este es el gráfico de temperaturas:

-2°C ------------------------> 14°C

Aquí hace un poquito de frío (como decimos en Asturias "fai un cutu qu'escarabaya el pelleyu")

It's been great being part of this forum, trying to help and mostly getting help from you all. You've always been there to help me, so there it goes a huge THANKS A LOT  to you all.

It's been just a couple of months since I first squeezed here, a small little sock, but you became like a bit of my family while I was here, so far from my home sweet home.

Now I go back to my country but I will not forget you all. You'll be a part of my little knitted heart, and you'll stay there forever.

If I had to mention all of you it would be a huge list and I might forget some of you. I prefer to give a huge huge hug  to all of you so you can share it


Thanks it was great to be here and be part of this forum

Now I start a new life in Spain...

...by the way, next Monday I'll be back here... but believe me, until then I will miss you all 

Calzetin (haciendo la maleta)


----------



## lauranazario

Oye Calcetín... ¡por poco me matas de un ataque al corazón!!!! Te juro que por unos cuantos párrafos (y 'gráficos') pensé que estabas dándote 'de baja total' de nuestro foro. 

Gracias a Dios nos dices que regresas el lunes... siempre es bueno tenerte por acá y te juro que no estaba --ni estoy-- en onda de planearle una fiesta de despedida a nadie. 

Buena suerte en Asturias y aunque no vivo en España, comparto contigo la satisfacción de estar "en casa".

Saludos casi cardiacos, 
L.


----------



## Tormenta

Casi me da una paro aqu'i mismo, Calzetin!!!  Creí que ya no te vería más, que susto me diste, se me cortó la respiración   

Te deseo un buen viaje y mucha suerte en Asturias.  Quizá, cuando vaya a visitar a mi gente pase por Asturias para ver el Calzetin más dulce del mundo.

Eres un sol 

Tormenta


----------



## funnydeal

¡Qué bueno que no nos abandonas Calzetin!

Te deseo un feliz retorno a casa.  Gracias por acordarte de todos en este foro que aunque no nos conocemos, tal parece que sí.


¡Puxa Asturies!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Calzetin, you little imp! ¡Qué susto nos dió a todos los foreros! And the whole time I was reading your post I was thinking to myself "What!? Is he going someplace so far from civilization that there are no computers and no Internet???!!!!

Have a safe trip. It is always good to be back home.

I look forward to seeing again on Monday!


----------



## araceli

Yo también me pegué un susto!
Buen viaje y entretejido, digo entretenido.
Besos


----------



## Artrella

Hey!! Por qué dijiste a lo último que volvías el lunes, eeehhhh??????!!!!  Ya estaba llorando yo!!!!  Viste soy "llorona"!!!!

Bueno, que tengas un buen viaje y un muy feliz regreso a tu patria.


Muchos Besos, Art


----------



## Zephyrus

No vengo unos dias por aqui y tremendas sorpresas que me llevo. Primero lo cambiado que esta el foro...y luego Calzetin provocando paros cardiacos a los foreros (yo incluida) con su retorno a España.  
El mejor viaje de retorno a tu hogar, Calzetin...y ya esperamos que sea lunes para tenerte de vuelta por aqui. 
Besos

Zephyrus


----------



## hoogiesgirl

Calzetin!!!    Me alegro de que vuelvas a casa... cuando estés por aquí, pégame un toque y nos tomamos un café a la salud de todos los foreros!!! Pero que no sea el fin de semana, que me toca viaje a Madrid, jijijiji. Qué buen regalo de Navidad, Calze!!!!


----------



## niña

¡¡Buen viaje Calzetin!! Please, da señales de vida tan pronto como regreses


----------



## cristóbal

Qué bien, HOORAY FOR GOING HOME!
Yo también vuelvo a la patria el miércoles que viene.  Aunque vuelva a España muy pronto después... de todos modos, qué bien uno se siente cuando sabe que vuelve a casa después de mucho tiempo fuera.

Cómo canta Shakira... Te dejo, Madrid!  (pero vuelvo en seguida, no llores, eh?)


----------



## Jessuki

"Vueeeeeelveeeeee
a casa vue-eeeelveeee
por navidaaaaaaaaaaad"

(famosa canción de un anuncio de una marca de turrón que -por cierto- ahora mismo no recuerdo XD)

Jejeje, que vaya muy bien el viaje, Calzetín y Puxa Asturies (uno de los mejores sitios donde he estado ^_^ y espero volver!!   )

PD: Y NO NOS DES ESOS SUSTOS!! Vaya tela.. aix..


----------



## hoogiesgirl

El almendro, Jessuki, el almendro...   
Petonets i... bon nadal!!!


----------



## Jessuki

jajajaja, ¿seguro? ¿era el almendro? XDD no me acuerdo     XD

Bon nadal per tu també ^_^ y para todos los demás   


PD: ¿sabes catalán?    
     ¿cómo se dice en asturianu Feliz Navidad, etc?


----------



## belén

Bueno, me uno al pánico colectivo por la falsa alarma de abandono de Calzetin, ni Orson Welles con La Guerra de los Mundos consiguió tal punto de tensión y drama.
Buen retorno a la patria chica y nos vemos _vedy zoon_.
Be


----------



## ITA

FELIZ AÑO NUEVA CALSETIN !!! espero que disfrutes de la sidrina y la fabada aqui en Buenos Aires yo la como cuando voy  las Bervenas gracias Asturias por ellas!! buen viaje desde acá ITA.


----------



## calzetin

Ya estoy en casita 

Ay que ver lo malos que son los calcetines hoy en dia, eh? 

...es que ya no se puede uno fiar de nadie


----------



## esance

Espero que hayas tenido buen viaje!!!

Felices fiestas y los mejores deseos para tu nueva etapa!!!

Seguro que seguirás preguntado y ayudando por aquí.

Un abrazo


----------



## Magg

Caramba, Calzetín, hacia mitad de tu 'post' estaba pensando en contestarte:
'¿Qué pasa, que todavía no ha llegado internet a Asturias, o los ciber-cafés?'   

Por suerte acabé de leerlo antes de precipitarme. Espero que tu vuelta haya sido entrañable.   
Y no cojas 'les fabes' con muchas ganas, que luego ya saes qué pasa....  
Por cierto, me encanta tu tierra.

Un cordial saludo y feliz navidad con antelación, por si no volvemos a coincidir.
Magg


----------



## hoogiesgirl

Jessuki said:
			
		

> jajajaja, ¿seguro? ¿era el almendro? XDD no me acuerdo     XD
> 
> Bon nadal per tu també ^_^ y para todos los demás
> 
> 
> PD: ¿sabes catalán?
> ¿cómo se dice en asturianu Feliz Navidad, etc?



Parlo una mica, pero només una mica, eh? Lo de Feliz Navidad en bable... ni idea


----------



## zebedee

Pásatelo muy pero que muuuuuuy bien con tu family de calcetines.
Y que te llenen hasta el borde elástico de regalos!!
Y vuelve pronto!
Un beso navideño,
Zebedee


----------



## calzetin

hoogiesgirl said:
			
		

> Parlo una mica, pero només una mica, eh? Lo de Feliz Navidad en bable... ni idea



N'asturianu dizse (en asturiano se dice)

FELIZ NAVIDÁ (feliz Navidad)

 Calcetu (Calzetín)


----------

